# Before and After



## countrygirl31995 (Apr 16, 2012)

What a difference a month makes! Here's a comparison of Sadie showing how much better she looks now than she did when we first got her! Her tail has fluffed out more, her back legs have filled out, and her fur is a whole lot shinier and softer!


----------



## ParkersPopLou (Apr 15, 2012)

nice!


how old was she on April?

im trying to see if my Parkers tail will fluff as well as yours!


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Wow! That certainly is a marked improvement. 
What did you do for her?


----------



## countrygirl31995 (Apr 16, 2012)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/members/60926-parkerspoplou.htmlParkersPopLou: The vet guessed her to be around a year old; we don't really know exactly because she was from the pound and they had no info on her.

GSDGunner: When we first adopted her, she had had puppies about 3 months before, so I think she wasn't getting enough nourishment. I've had her on chicken and rice for a while because she was having problems with diarrhea, but that's cleared up so now I'm getting her switched back to kibble. She's just been getting lots of food and love!!!


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

countrygirl31995 said:


> ParkersPopLou: The vet guessed her to be around a year old; we don't really know exactly because she was from the pound and they had no info on her.
> 
> GSDGunner: When we first adopted her, she had had puppies about 3 months before, so I think she wasn't getting enough nourishment. I've had her on chicken and rice for a while because she was having problems with diarrhea, but that's cleared up so now I'm getting her switched back to kibble. She's just been getting lots of food and love!!!


Well, you're doing a great job. She looks fantastic!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

She looks great! It looks like she got a whole new tail!


----------



## countrygirl31995 (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks y'all!


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

aw you took amazing care of her! she looks wonderful!


----------



## StryderPup (May 16, 2009)

WOW!! She looks great! Thank you for taking such great care of her.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I love your mini GSD! She is very lucky to have found someone who takes care of her so well!


----------



## countrygirl31995 (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks  We love her!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

"WOW", what a difference! see what a little tlc can do, so wonderful you gave her a loving home  keep posting pictures so we can see her blossom


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Wow! She looks fantastic! Great job!


----------

